# Speichern unter...!



## corona (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich hab einen langen text auf meiner seite. unten will ich dem benutzer die möglichkeit geben den text zu drucken und/oder zu speichern.

Drucken geht ja mit JS:
<a href="javascript:window.print()">Drucken</a>

Speichern geht nich mit:
<a href="agb.txt">Speichern</a>

Das ist ja ein ganz normaler Link. Wie geht das denn dass dort ein "Speichern-Unter-Fenster" aufgeht, und nicht die Seite aufgerufen wird.

Danke für jeden Vorschlag


----------



## Tim C. (29. Oktober 2003)

Das hängt von den Einstellungen des Browsers ab. Du kannst keinen Speichern-Unter Dialog erzwingen. Ausser evtl. mit einem PHP Datei Stream. Aber es reicht doch auch so. Wenn er die txt öffnet kann man ja immer noch Datei->Speichern unter machen


----------

